# Bridging Visa C for (Class- 885)



## w3l3l3y (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

Me and my de-facto applied for Visa-885 and I've been granted as Briding visa A but my partner has been granted with bridging Visa C (as she was waiting for her student visa extention, which has not been decided even now!).

Now with the conditions on Bridging Visa C, she can't work or travel. 
But is there any way that she can lodge an application for travel as she is the only child of her parents and her Dad had an operation recently.

Otherwise, the waiting period for application approval can go to 1-2 years.

Any Suggestions?

(We have Applied for Australian Residency)

Cheers!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have you enquired re her getting a Bridging Visa B which will allow travel.


----------



## w3l3l3y (Mar 7, 2010)

Bridging B is only applicable if u have Bridging A. but not if you have Bridging C.


----------



## viki (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am also in a similar situation.....i currently hold BV-C and i need to travel in November as my sis is getting married......were you able to travel ? if yes please let me know how did you do it....

Thanks Vik


----------



## w3l3l3y (Mar 7, 2010)

viki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in a similar situation.....i currently hold BV-C and i need to travel in November as my sis is getting married......were you able to travel ? if yes please let me know how did you do it....
> 
> Thanks Vik


Hi viki,

It was regarding my partners visa and yes, she was able to travel.
I have to sort it out in such a way that it should look genuine all the times.

My partner was on Bridging A(awaiting for her Student visa extension), now on apply 885 she came on Bridging visa C(with no travel).

But then the only way which worked for me was;
I asked her to withdraw her student visa application, as you get 28 days after your application is withdrawn.
So as soon she she withdrew the application we applied for her Bridging B, (on the basis of the withdrawn application BV-A) and she took 10 days trip overseas.

But it only happened coz she has Bridigng A decision pending still, Im not sure if you have similar situation or not.

Hope that helps!


----------



## asdf (Oct 14, 2010)

w3l3l3y said:


> Hi viki,
> 
> It was regarding my partners visa and yes, she was able to travel.
> I have to sort it out in such a way that it should look genuine all the times.
> ...


Suppose I just want to leave Australia on bridging visa C, and don't plan to return. Can I do that?

thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You do not need a visa to leave Australia and you can just go.
It's where you are going to that will determine whether you need a visa or not.


----------



## Amiiiee (Jan 8, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> You do not need a visa to leave Australia and you can just go.
> It's where you are going to that will determine whether you need a visa or not.


So this means that a person on BV-C does not have to be in Australia when the visa is granted, is that correct? (onshore application)

Thank you


----------



## w3l3l3y (Mar 7, 2010)

Amiiiee said:


> So this means that a person on BV-C does not have to be in Australia when the visa is granted, is that correct? (onshore application)
> 
> Thank you


The key point in BV-C is:

If you are in Australia and you get BV-C you can live here until you application is decided
BUT if you depart/leave Australia on BV-C you cannot re-enter with same visa i.e. BV-C.
To re-enter you need to re-apply(definitely it will be off shore application when re-applying).

But as wanderer said, you need to make sure you have visa for the country you are visiting, unless you are visiting you home country, for which you have the passport and citizenship.

Cheers!


----------



## AndreasAUS (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,
i am in the same situation with this BV-C..
I am in the moment not allowed to work and off course not to travel...
How i know is that i can apply for finace hardship to get my work pem. back - but do i get this granted when i still have savings in my account and my partner ( we applied for de facto visa) is still working???

And about to travel the guys from the Immi Dep. told me that there is no chance for me to go for an oversea travel with my partner when i want to come back. We live now together since a little while and actually planed to spend christmas and new year with my family overseas but can i grand a BV-A or BV-B before I leave just to make sure i am allowed to come back???
Its just to risky to leave without an garanty to come back in my opinion considering i dont wanna leave my partner alone during i am in a other country til our visa process is trough...

THANKS HEAPS FOR YOUR HELP


----------

